# Great CRS



## ranchu dad (Dec 15, 2009)

I have been looking for some a, b, quality CRS for quite some time as I'm just getting into them and didn't want to spent big money on some high quality ones only to watch the die because the water is wrong or something. I got in touch with Anna (Bettaforu) as she always has some around. I asked for some CRS and she said that she had some that would suit my needs. I took delivery of them yesterday and am overwhelmed by the quality that she sent. They are amazing, she sent me some that in my opinion are SS or better. I'm very happy with the shrimp and they are better then I could have hoped for. The other great part is that the are raised in regular water so any one can keep them. I just wanted to let every one know that if you want any special shrimp give her a ring and you will be very happy with the quality and the communication with her is great. I just wanted to sent out a shout for her and her stock, and if you need anything give her a shout you will not be sorry. Thanks again to her and her help.


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

That's great news. Then you should leave a good feedback under her nickname.

Don't forget to post some pictures if you have a chance, never get tire of looking at these beauty.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Aagghhh thanks Andrew...I thought you would like these. 

I almost got caught in a major snowstorm after I left your place....was going to take Hwy 3 home and when the snow got so heavy I couldn't see, I decided to turn around and go back up hwy 24 to the main Hwy....it was sunny after about 10 min and I was home in an hour!  

Checked on my tanks when I got home and noticed a few more berried shrimps...so hopefully in about a month I will have new ones for sale.


----------

